# Whats the craic with vodafone?



## dariuscork (5 Dec 2008)

I am a bill paying customer with vodafone for over 1 year now yet they will not say when I am eligible for an upgrade?scam or what?


----------



## Havana (5 Dec 2008)

Was this online or through customer care? They don't seem as forthcoming with upgrades anymore but when mine wasn't coming thru i went into a vodafone shop and they rang and got me an upgrade no problem. Done in about a minute. I didnt even buy then i waited and did it online where i got a better offer


----------



## dariuscork (5 Dec 2008)

When I contacted customer care they told me I was eligible for an upgrade as I was over 1 Year with them,then they told me that the 'SYSTEM' was not okaying my eligibility and they did not know when that might change,but interestingly they told me that vodafone were not as free anymore with upgrading offers!!!!!


----------



## schmile (7 Dec 2008)

I had the same problem with meteor. They changed their T&C three days before my upgrade was due turning my 12 month contract into 18 months. After fighting with them for weeks I was offered two solutions. 

1. Cancel my contract, go back to prepay for 28 days and then open up a new contract and get a free phone. 
2. Cancel my contract and change my number and get a new phone on a new contract immediately. 

In the end I chose to change my number and got the phone and the same price plan.  A friend kept her number and managed to stay on the same price plan and everything just had to wait a month.


----------



## northsideboy (9 Dec 2008)

A similiar trick from Vodafone to myself. More or less suggested that I take out an insurance policy so that I could get a new phone every year. HMM, what was that representative suggesting????????


----------



## SteH (10 Dec 2008)

Anyone who buys phone insurance is tapped in the head. Save your few quid a month and by the end of the year you'll have enough for a new phone yourself.


----------



## mik_da_man (10 Dec 2008)

From my expierence with vodafone it depends on how much you spend if you get the upgrade or not. I get a upgrade every 9 months or so and you just have to ask, maybe a few times, but asking works.

Also picking the phone and tarrif and "Thinking" that you have an upgrade works, the sales people will generally get an upgrade pushed through rathert than let a sale walk away...


----------

